# What is Johnny O?



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

I was gifted a Johnny O Culebra and I was wondering whats the story behind Johnny's stuff

thanks in advance


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

It's a secret.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I have seen a few reviews on them but have never seen one personally.
All I know is they are Habanos and according to one review the draw on the culebras are hit and miss. Other than that everything I have heard has been positive.

I think you may have scored yourself some nice smokes. :tu


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

It's a custom rolled Habano - Don't know the story behind it really but they are pretty darn excellent. At least the one I had was.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I've been gifted a torpedo and a culebra. The torpedo I smoked was a very nice smoke. I'm still sitting on the culebra.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Who is Johnny is the correct question -






As mentioned earlier custom roller who by most all accounts is a great guy and a gentlemen with a solid product at a great price.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Interested... Where would one pick a few of these sticks?


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

khubli said:


> I'm still sitting on the culebra.


whatever floats your boat Ji


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

rx2010 said:


> whatever floats your boat Ji


kinda flat now


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Doesnt Johnny O roll in the US? I was under the impression he used "Cuban" tobacco and may be a Cuban ex-pat.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

rx2010 said:


> whatever floats your boat Ji


 :r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

bobarian said:


> Doesnt Johnny O roll in the US? I was under the impression he used "Cuban" tobacco and may be a Cuban ex-pat.


nope, not rolled in the US as far as I know.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Deem said:


> nope, not rolled in the US as far as I know.


You are correct.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

not sure what a Johnny O is, but I know Johnny Ola is nothing but a sicilian messenger boy...


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Darrell said:


> It's a secret.


Must be, I did a few searches and found only one review and it was on the Pigtailed Double Robusto, 6 1/2 x 52.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

zitro_joe said:


> Interested... Where would one pick a few of these sticks?


as these are cuban sticks, asking how to acquire them in the US is against board rules.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Hmmm.. what to say about "Johnny O cigars"

Google is your friend. It seems he's got a few review threads on another popular Forum. You may even find a member named *Johnny-O!* who could probably tell you all you wanted to know about Johnny-O cigars.

I don't think there is much more I could say.


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

khubli said:


> Hmmm.. what to say about "Johnny O cigars"
> 
> Google is your friend. It seems he's got a few review threads on another popular Forum. You may even find a member named *Johnny-O!* who could probably tell you all you wanted to know about Johnny-O cigars.
> 
> I don't think there is much more I could say.


Yup. That pretty well sums it up. :ss


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

King James said:


> as these are cuban sticks, asking how to acquire them in the US is against board rules.


ohh, I was not aware of their orgins, my bad. Did not intend to break the rules...


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

thebiglebowski said:


> not sure what a Johnny O is, but I know Johnny Ola is nothing but a sicilian messenger boy...


Haha..That's the first thing that popped in my mind.....Johnny Ola a.k.a Uncle Junior.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

This conversation should be moved to the cuban forum. As far as where to find Johnny-O, and how to get his products, this is considered "source" talk and should not be done and as mentioned before, is against board rules.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Report Post button, right there above the Post Reply button works wonders. :] It's a bit more discreet.

Happy smoking.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

BengalMan said:


> This conversation should be moved to the cuban forum. As far as where to find Johnny-O, and how to get his products, this is considered "source" talk and should not be done and as mentioned before, is against board rules.


Moved to Habanos Discussion forum. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Please do not discuss the source for Johnny O's cigars.

Thank you.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

khubli said:


> I'm still sitting on the culebra.


won't you crush the cigar? Those things are delicate.


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

I didn't think they were very good at all. I gave all mine away. Not worth the money IMO.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

tandblov said:


> I didn't think they were very good at all.


I agree. There are plenty of other customs I would rather spend a little extra on. But that's what is great about cigars. There is one, or 20, for every person's tastes.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

I like the lonsdales that I have had. They are no "hidden treasure" that we are all searching for. If you have the opportunity to smoke them don't pass it up but again don't kill yourself trying to source them.


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

Never had his cigars, but if they're as good as his sister's turkey...


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

VoteKinky06 said:


> Never had his cigars, but if they're as good as his sister's turkey...


you know I think they are. Actually a friend of mine, is friends with her.

Jenny Olson of Wilmar MN Her dad owns the company and named it after her.

Okay I am sure thats way more then you needed or wanted to know! :hn


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

Andyman said:


> you know I think they are. Actually a friend of mine, is friends with her.
> 
> Jenny Olson of Wilmar MN Her dad owns the company and named it after her.
> 
> Okay I am sure thats way more then you needed or wanted to know! :hn


:r just a little...:r


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

You have to watch Andy. He tends to ramble a little bit.


----------



## BoxofRain (Jan 16, 2004)

Bought a bundle a few years back, smoked 1 and 2 friends tried one, we all agreed tasted like soap and we all put them out within and inch or so, BUT he was very willing to refund. I can only say he stands behind his product (though i doubt the origin of what i recieved)


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

madurolover said:


> You have to watch Andy. He tends to ramble a little bit.


You know you try to be helpful!!! :hn


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Andyman said:


> You know you try to be helpful!!! :hn


:tu


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

BoxofRain said:


> (though i doubt the origin of what i recieved)


I don't remember seing Johnny-O ever claiming origins of his product other than _Custom Rolled_



Andyman said:


> You know you try to be helpful!!! :hn


Who - you? :r

had one local guy try one stick of a culebra, he said it tasted like bacon - so none of YOU should EVER buy his stuff :chk :chk
(no matter how often I try, I don't get a bacon flavor......and never had a soap flavor!)


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Beagle Boy said:


> Who - you? :r


Speaking of being helpful it sure took you long enough to jump in to this thread! :ss


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Beagle Boy said:


> had one local guy try one stick of a culebra, he said it tasted like bacon - so none of YOU should EVER buy his stuff :chk :chk
> (no matter how often I try, I don't get a bacon flavor......and never had a soap flavor!)


But Bacon tastes good!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

khubli said:


> But Bacon tastes good!


Exactly why you should never try one!!! I didn't get bacon from it, but what do I know..


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Beagle Boy said:


> had one local guy try one stick of a culebra, he said it tasted like bacon - so none of YOU should EVER buy his stuff :chk :chk
> (no matter how often I try, I don't get a bacon flavor......and never had a soap flavor!)


What *freak *would get bacon.. and what the hell is wrong with a bacon flavored cigar?

Bring it on.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

replicant_argent said:


> What *freak *would get bacon.. and what the hell is wrong with a bacon flavored cigar?
> 
> Bring it on.


if you find one, i'm in for a split!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> What *freak *would get bacon.. and what the hell is wrong with a bacon flavored cigar?


ComicBookFreak.  He has told me he has tasted bacon.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> ComicBookFreak.  He has told me he has tasted bacon.


Mmmmmm BACON, I'm with stupid on this one.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> ComicBookFreak.  He has told me he has tasted bacon.


Yeah I have tasted bacon before in cigars. But I have also taste rollerskate leather too!:r  Guess I burned my taster out years ago on other things I used to smoke.:w


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Andyman said:


> Speaking of being helpful it sure took you long enough to jump in to this thread! :ss


I've just always been hesitant to be the 68th person to agree with something - if it's been asked and answered I tend to move on :mn



replicant_argent said:


> What *freak *would get bacon.. and what the hell is wrong with a bacon flavored cigar?
> 
> Bring it on.


Don't think you know the guy, he's in the drink industry and he likes to think that he knows cigars


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

ComicBookFreak said:


> But I have also taste rollerskate leather too!:r


Brent, this implies that you've tasted roller skates. Wanna tell us that story?


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

khubli said:


> Brent, this implies that you've tasted roller skates. Wanna tell us that story?


:r I have a foot fetish j/k.

Greg asked me the same thing. It's more like the smell of fresh leather and equating that to your taste buds, cause taste and smell are so heavily related. I actually can't remember chewing on rollerskates but I remember what the leathers smells like and just say it taste like rollerskates. I am a bit weird I know.

On topic. I have never actually smoked a Johnny-O as I have heard they aren't the best of custom rolled cigars, but I have tried many other customs. But if they taste like bacon I may have to get some and fry 'em up.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

and here I thought you'd have a story to share that would make the Olympians roll in laughter, or at the very least give us images of some crazy Roller Derby Girls.

I hear you on the tie to taste and smell.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

I must be in the minority here because I think with a little age these are a very good smoke. I have had almost all of the vitolas he rolls and the only one I had problems with were the CE's. And that was a constuction issue with the wrapper.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

niterider56 said:


> I must be in the minority here because I think with a little age these are a very good smoke. I have had almost all of the vitolas he rolls and the only one I had problems with were the CE's. And that was a constuction issue with the wrapper.


Please don't misunderstand some joking around - I really enjoy these cigars, but find them hard to age as they are too good fresh


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

I only know about the "K" model :chk


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Bobarian shared one with me yesterday and I really, really, enjoyed it. I was smoking a Monte Especiales and it had a similar profile but just more of everything that was good in the Monte. When I learn the secret handshake and door knock I'll pick a few up for sure. Nummers!


----------

